# The farmhouse of 1809



## heeftmeer (Jun 12, 2012)

Almost empty but some nice details to find.

1



chimneypiece by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

2



At the sisters of mercy by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

3



The jukebox by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

4



Ship ahoy by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

5



Mercedes Benz by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

6



Kitchen scene by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow, that is my kind of mooch, excellent imagery


----------



## KingRat (Jun 12, 2012)

Genuinely excellent images, some beautiful little 'knick-knacks'.
Love places like this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 12, 2012)

Superb photos,lots of treasure!


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 12, 2012)

How on earth do you keep coming up with these gems mate? Nice one!!!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 12, 2012)

Now this looks like a cracking place! Cheers for posting them up


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 12, 2012)

Awesome. I'm waiting for the day I find something as good as this.


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jun 12, 2012)

It's the little details that make a place really interesting. What a lovely find.


----------



## shane.c (Jun 12, 2012)

Very good photos


----------



## muppet (Jun 12, 2012)

cracking pics thanks for sharing


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Well what a weird find and fantastic find . Thank you


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 12, 2012)

your work is just so brilliant..always look forward to your posts..


----------



## Silent Hill (Jun 12, 2012)

Pushes all the buttons does that. Fabulous images of a lovely explore.


----------



## possessed (Jun 12, 2012)

That place looks absolutely excellent, and I'd love to see more pics, but I think you went a little over the top on HDR 

Cheers for sharing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 13, 2012)

heeftmeer said:


> 3
> 
> 
> 
> The jukebox by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




Can anyone tell me what this is? It looks like a record player with built in rack... Is it really an old jukebox? :O


----------



## heeftmeer (Jun 15, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is? It looks like a record player with built in rack... Is it really an old jukebox? :O



it was a jukebox with a possibillity to put coins in it as well. Never seen this too. Must be an early one.
If anyone has more info about it? Would be great.


----------



## heeftmeer (Jun 15, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> How on earth do you keep coming up with these gems mate? Nice one!!!



Just drove around and found it, but it was very empty. Happy to see those details offcourse. That makes the place so beautiful. The owner was selling antique lamps, but they where all gone.


----------

